# Old School Roger Decoster



## Callahooney1 (Jun 2, 2019)

My friend picked up this old school Roger Decoster, but we're thinking it has the wrong fork, handlebars,  and pedals?  If you know what parts we need to authentically complete it, could you please chime in?  If you have pictures of what parts we need that would help as well. Thank you


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2019)

You need some mongoose bars,kkt ratrap pedals and some tange forks.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks, will do.  Is the Tange fork a bladed fork or tubular.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2019)

Its the tube style that are crimped and slotted at the bottom.not the kind wirh the welded on drop out


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2019)

The earliest ones came with ashtabula forged bladed forks.if the tuffwheel 2s are og to the bike,its a later bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2019)

Just realized the rear is a tuff 1.you can probably find a way to date it accurately on Bmxmuseum.com or bmxsociety.com.im just going from memory.great find!


----------

